

Genome Editing (in primates) - molbioguy
http://www.technologyreview.com/featuredstory/526511/genome-editing/?utm_campaign=newsletters&utm_source=newsletter-daily-all&utm_medium=email&utm_content=20140505

======
molbioguy
Human genome editing seems inevitable, but there will be delays based on
ethical and medical concerns. However, I wonder if the pet industry is a more
likely target. Given the vast amounts of genetic data already available for
dogs, one could envision a fair amount of engineering in breeds to correct for
the medical problems created by pure breeding. Also, given the low(er) cost of
genome sequencing, would designer pets (fish, mice, rabbits, etc) become a
possible product for some bio startup?

